# membership was dropped(need advice)



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

looking for advice for my situation. 

Not sure how, but I became 6 months late on dues, and just got a letter thats my membership was dropped. I am just starting my 3rd year of apprenticeship. 

Of my now 3rd year, i have worked a total of 6 months tops. 

lets just say the money is not rolling in


just wondering if anyone else has been in a similar situation, or can offer some advice. I will be going to the hall 2morrow, but wanted some info before going in. 


thanks

mike


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> looking for advice for my situation.
> 
> Not sure how, but I became 6 months late on dues, and just got a letter thats my membership was dropped. I am just starting my 3rd year of apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


You will need to catch up your dews and probably a reinstatement fee.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

It's not like being kicked out. It just means you got far enough behind that you have to pay a fee


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

oh, ok. 

i was thinking i got kicked out and was very worried. 

thanks guys!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> looking for advice for my situation.
> 
> Not sure how, but I became 6 months late on dues, and just got a letter thats my membership was dropped. I am just starting my 3rd year of apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


Get a lawyer and sue them for billions then settle for millions. :thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

This sentence makes absolutely no sense,


> *Not sure how*, but I became 6 months late on dues


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

It got lost in the mail.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Get a lawyer and sue them for billions then settle for millions. :thumbup:




.....do all the side jobs you can to make it up, don't worry about filing for permit, its cheaper without one.










































I'm kidding Harry :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> This sentence makes absolutely no sense,


it does to someone


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> .....do all the side jobs you can to make it up, don't worry about filing for permit, its cheaper without one.
> 
> I'm kidding Harry :laughing:


:laughing:

You're right it is much cheaper...:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I forgot to pay my dues, as I never work at the union. I work another corporate job, which takes up most of my time. 


has anyone else ever gone 6 months like this?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> looking for advice for my situation.
> 
> Not sure how, but I became 6 months late on dues, and just got a letter thats my membership was dropped. I am just starting my 3rd year of apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you're 6 months behind because you didn't pay them


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Pretty sure you're 6 months behind because you didn't pay them


Correct, i said that earlier.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Get a real job, where you actually work.... Thank them and move on.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> Get a real job, where you actually work.... Thank them and move on.


I want to finish the apprenticeship schooling. 

I also need the health insurance. 

My medical bills are in the 7 figures at times, and not to many jobs can pay those bills


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Your only behind because they have not been able to keep you working. You don't have to pay them if their services were not rendered.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah medical bills suck . I have type 1 diabetes, and 2 kids and my wife. It seems like someone always is at the drs. You can usually do schooling through any accredited place, doesn't have to be through the hall. Most places only care about your hours attended, not where they were attended.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I want to finish the apprenticeship schooling.
> 
> I also need the health insurance.
> 
> My medical bills are in the 7 figures at times, and not to many jobs can pay those bills


So, explain to us how you have health care through the local but are not employed and six months behind in your dues? Please supply a local number too because I wanna find out if your full of it or not.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> So, explain to us how you have health care through the local but are not employed and six months behind in your dues? Please supply a local number too because I wanna find out if your full of it or not.


The mayor is here .


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> The mayor is here .


Ok. Then you explain it. Everyone knows you are an expert on everything IBEW related.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> The mayor is here .





slickvic277 said:


> So, explain to us how you have health care through the local but are not employed and six months behind in your dues? Please supply a local number too because I wanna find out if your full of it or not.


...he's trolling


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> ...he's trolling


Which one?:laughing:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I want to finish the apprenticeship schooling.
> 
> I also need the health insurance.
> 
> ...


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

Most insurance have lifetime limits I don't see how you can have medical bills in the million dollar range and still get coverage


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

007 said:


> Most insurance have lifetime limits I don't see how you can have medical bills in the million dollar range and still get coverage


That's the benefit of a group plan.
BUT I call bull **** on the OP. A whole lot of his posts don't add up.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Um, not bull**** on any of it. I will be at the hall 2morrow. 

As for why my bills are so much, I have crohns disease. 

I posted over 2 years ago when i was actually accepted in to the union, look it up.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> That's the benefit of a group plan.
> BUT I call bull **** on the OP. A whole lot of his posts don't add up.


Yeah yeah yeah, everyone is full of it in Vics world. You are too full of yourself.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

And never in my life have I had a lifetime limit on my medical. 

Sadly I have had to play the whole health insurance **** since i was 12 years old. 


If I dont go back to the union, I will most likely just go fulltime at my current job, which i hate


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, and for those wondering how I have health care....


Have you never heard of self pay? 

If not, you should look into it.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> Oh, and for those wondering how I have health care....
> 
> 
> Have you never heard of self pay?
> ...


No no no. You don't get off that easy kid. You already said that this job pays for your 7 figure health care bills. What's the truth dude?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

no no no. I meant i have 7 figure health bills, but due to insurance they are not that much. 

My job does pay well. I work for a large bank as a data center engineer, and project manager. 

It is a contract position and has no benefits.

Even at full time, it would not pay the bills.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> looking for advice for my situation.
> 
> Not sure how, but I became 6 months late on dues, and just got a letter thats my membership was dropped. I am just starting my 3rd year of apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


Yeah tell them to go F themselves. Also, let them know if you were working you Would have money to pay them.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I honestly get into the not working **** all the time. 

I no longer go to the meetings, as it was pointless. 

I was very happy with my health benefits, and the schooling.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> looking for advice for my situation.
> 
> Not sure how, but I became 6 months late on dues, and just got a letter thats my membership was dropped. I am just starting my 3rd year of apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


I might be a tad late - hopefully everything worked out for you.

Most locals are understanding about missing dues, especially in these times and with apprentices. I suspect if you go down to your hall with a check in hand and a pleasant attitude they will reinstate you without an issue.

You really ought to avoid missing your dues payments for a few reasons, the most important is you might end up with a insurance coverage gap.

One thing you should check into is if your local has a dues insurance plan. My local does. If I am out of work for three months, I can apply to the plan to return my dues. 

EEjack
IBEW #164


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> And never in my life have I had a lifetime limit on my medical.
> 
> Sadly I have had to play the whole health insurance **** since i was 12 years old.
> 
> ...


Better check your plan. I know our's has a cap.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

they wont do anything for reimbursement. 

I took care of it today, and my biggest concern being my health insurance... It is fine


----------

